# Texas Law regarding cheese sales



## ConnieM

Can you legally sell cheese made from raw milk in Texas without a dairy license?


----------



## ConnieM

No one knows the answer to this?


----------



## SolsticeSun

http://www.realrawmilkfacts.com/raw-milk-regulations/state/texas


----------



## SolsticeSun

http://www.traditionaltx.us/rm.htm


----------



## SolsticeSun

http://www.realmilk.com/state-updates/raw-milk-statutes-and-codes-page-5/#tx

I'm not from TX so best I can do for you are the links. It looks like raw milk is a yes with a raw milk grade A dairy license. None of the links say much about aged cheese so might be best to contact your extension office about that one


----------



## ConnieM

I had looked at those websites, but they don't mention cheese specifically. I guess it falls under the raw milk regs. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## H Diamond Farms

Here is the Texas law.. I don't have time to read it, but I'm sure your answer is in there. 
http://milk.procon.org/sourcefiles/texas-raw-milk-code.pdf


----------

